# saving crypt habitats



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

Many people over the world love crypts ... 

But I read a lot about destruction of their habitats, for instance conversion of forests into oil palm estates ..

Is there anything hobbyists do or can do to help preserve the habitats of our beloved plants in nature? 

Are there any actions undertaken by aquarium plant nurseries?

Or is maintaining the plants in our aquaria really the only thing we do?


----------



## Yansolo (Sep 25, 2010)

I think that the only way hobbyists can save these areas from destruction is to start a nonprofit to raise money to buy the land. Once you own the land you have to hire people to be there to protect the land to make sure there are no poachers coming in and to ensure that your neighbors next to you don't invade the protected areas and convert them into palm tree farms. It takes a lot of funding but in these days if you get everyone to donate a dollar Anything is possible! This is how my orchid society saves vulnerable forested areas from being harvested for cheap lumber.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

this sound like a great idea, If there was enough people that are passionate about saving Cryptocorynes even other aroids.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Sounds awesome! We could do a big Crypt Auction or something, that land shouldn't be too expensive. But where would be the best place to protect? Ghori would know


----------



## Yansolo (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is the .org website that can be used as a backbone model to start such an alliance
http://www.orchidconservationalliance.org/


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Thats a pretty cool site. How much money have they raised? And I guess they donate all their money to parks? Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

